# So, will BMW go bankrupt after this accident?



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

> Joseph Daniel Cooper, 28, of Palm Coast, called 911 about 1 p.m. and said *he was going 100 mph and his gas pedal was stuck*, according to an FHP report.
> 
> The driver called from mile marker 104, near County Road 713 in Martin County. The SUV finally stopped 50 miles north in Indian River County.
> 
> Cooper was driving north in a 2003 black BMW X5.


https://www.tcpalm.com/story/news/l...d-bmw-wouldnt-stop-95-indian-river/329924002/

Will BMW recall all X5 now?
And with no autopilot to blame the only way for them is to go bankrupt. 



> "Get out the way!" he yelled frantically as he tried to avoid hitting cars on the highway, with his flashers and a green strobe light on in the front windshield.


Nothing unusual but I see a pattern here.


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

Seems super fishy odd.

BMW's response:

_"Based on the articles we have seen, the scenario described is implausible to BMW and we would be happy to work with the Florida State Police to investigate the cause of this incident.
_
_BMW drivers have long been able to rely on integrated safety systems that help ensure safe operation of every BMW vehicle. All BMW vehicles, including the 2003 X5 described in this incident, employ an electronic accelerator pedal which uses software logic to override the accelerator whenever the brake pedal is pressed while driving. This fail-safe software means that *if the vehicle detects that both pedals are depressed, the on-board electronics will reduce engine power so that the driver may stop safely*._

_Furthermore, the accelerator pedal in BMW vehicles is hinged at the bottom, and mounts to the floor. Therefore *an object or floor mat cannot slide under the accelerator pedal and jam it.* Original BMW floor mats are custom-fitted for each vehicle, and are installed with anchors to keep them properly located in the front footwells of each vehicle._

_*The vehicle could also have been stopped by two additional means: By placing the transmission in neutral and coasting to a stop and/or by shutting off the ignition without removing the key. *This is accomplished by turning the key counterclockwise. The engine would have shut off and the driver could have safely coasted the vehicle to a stop."_

http://cbs12.com/news/local/dashcam-video-shows-dramatic-steps-to-stop-runaway-bmw


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I realize it's a stressful situation, but if the accelerator ever becomes stuck, just stomp on the brake pedal. It should win any battle against the motor turning the wheels. And as BMW points out, any fly-by-wire system is going to allow the brakes to win a battle. To design it differently would be insane.

I think this is another situation of a person stomping on the accelerator, thinking that it was the brake pedal. It happens.


----------



## Griff (Aug 23, 2017)

Car and driver (or one of the other big magazines) did a test after the Toyota debacle, that showed that the brakes will overpower the engine on every car tested.


----------



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

so basically - every single unintended acceleration is the driver using the go pedal to stop.
If you're hitting the brake it will always prevent the engine/motor from moving the car.


----------



## c2c (Sep 19, 2017)

I wouldn't pass judgement too quickly.
In 2016 i was waiting in a line to board a ferry boat, in my wife's 2008 Acura RDX with tech package, when suddenly the engine spun up and stayed at 5700 rpm. We were stopped, with my foot firmly on the brake. I shifted into neutral, but the tach stayed on 5700. I turned the ignition off, but each time i restarted, the tach went straight to 5700. I tried tapping the accelerator, like i did in the '70s for stuck mechanical throttles, to no avail. On the 4th restart, the engine behaved normally. I have an engineering degree (15 patents), a single engine land pilot's license, and a motorcycle endorsement. I like to think i know a thing or 2 about machines. I always look for obstructions to the brake or throttle, and the floor mat was hooked into the proper location, clear of the pedals.
Took it to the dealer and they found nothing. I paid about $800 to replace the engine computer, that being easier to replace than my wife. 
Had it happened to my wife alone, there would be all manner of open questions. 
The way my problem returned to less than a needle's width on the tachometer, i know it was a logic issue, but not repeatable.
And yes, that poor soul could have used brakes, shift lever, and ignition to exit.


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

The car was able to travel 45 miles at 100 mph, that's 25+ minutes.
The driver spent 7+ minutes talking to a 911 operator.

A conversation (probably not full) with a 911 operator is here:
http://veronews.com/2018/02/12/audio-troopers-use-stop-sticks-runaway-vehicle/#.WoJPk8Nw4yY.twitter

BTW, what's a green strobe light he had turned on on his X5?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

> Dispatchers asked Cooper if his brakes were working. He replied yes, but then said *he didn't want to slam on them* since the SUV was traveling at 100 mph.




Sounds like someone blew past a state trooper, and in that split second decided on the ol' "unintended acceleration" excuse to get out of a speeding ticket. I hope it was worth the four blown tires and shot rims.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2018)

If it was diesel engine, it is possible to have stuck fuel pressure adjustment valve. But switching off ignition would kill the fuel pressure anyway and computer will kill injectors in case of incorrect fuel pressure. Turbo fail is also possible, but it would result in massive smoke cloud and it continues for up to 4-5 minutes (not possible to stop). AFAIK, X5 was not sold with Diesel engine in US.
It's safe to turn the key to OFF without removing it. It's safe to push and hold the START button for 5 seconds. 
It's safe to push brakes ONCE, hard. WIthout letting go/tapping.


----------

